# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مبتدی: آموزش کانفیگ روترهای سیسکو از صفر تا صد

## karimhasani2011

با سلام قصد دارم تا با اجازه دوستان آموزش کانفیگ روترهای سیسکو از صفر تا صد رو برای دوستان اینجا بذارم در ضمن در خلال این آموزش ها نرم افزار ها و جزوات و کتابهای مفید هم جهت استفاده قرار میدم . دوستان هر گونه سوال درخواست و پیشنهادی دارن می تونن به ایملم به آدرس karimhasani2011@mihanmail.ir ارسال کنن . به امید موفقیت همتون

----------


## mammad_asir

خیلی خوبه خیلی دوست دارم کاش یه شرکت  پیدا میشد میرفتم عملی اونجا یاد میگرفتم  و کار میکردم کاش هر چی تلاش کردم نشد

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام خدمت شما دوست گرامی شما می تونید خیلی راحت خودتون این کارو انجام بدین . اگه بخواین برین تو کلاسهاش شرکت کنین هزینه های زیادی داره . دوره های تخصصیش هم دوره های ccna و  ccnp می باشد که هر دوره بالای یک میلیون تومان و شاید بیشتر هم باید هزینه کنین . ولی با نرم افزار های شبیه ساز و استفاده از کتاب و جزوه می تونین این کارو خودتون انجام بدین چون من تو کلاسهای عملیش هم رفتن و اونجا هم از نرم افزارهای شبیه ساز استفاده می کنن .

----------


## karimhasani2011

برای شروع ابتدا باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که شکل ظاهری روتر که یه وسیله است به چه صورته . روتر ها مدلهای مختلفی دارند مثلا در شکل زیر یه روتر سری 2800 دیده میشه . 
همانطور که میبینید روتر ها شبیه به سوئیچ هستند با این تفاوت که تعداد پورت کمتری دارند و ماژول های بیشتری روی اونا وجود داره . بعد از اینکه با شکل ظاهری روتر آشنا شدید باید بدونین که کار این روتر چیه ؟ کار روتر به اصطلاح بسیار ساده و قابل فهم اینه که چند تا شبکه با آی پی های متفاوت رو به هم بشناسونه یا به اصطلاح ترافیک شبکه رو به اون سمتی که ما تعریف می کنیم هدایت کنه . دوستانی که با شبکه آشنایی دارن می دونن که وقتی ما یه شبکه محلی یا lan درست می کنیم همه آی پی های این شبکه در یک رنج هستند و به عبارت ساده تر همه سیستمها همدیگه رو می تونن ببینن . حالا اگه ما یه شبکه محلی دیگه ای تعریف کنیم با یه آی پی دیگه اونوقت برا اینکه این شبکه با اونیکی ارتباط داشته یاشه باید از روتر استفاده کنیم . این یه تعریف خیلی ابتدایی و ساده از کاربرد روتره ولی مهمترین کاربردش میشه گفت همینه البته با جزئیات بیشتر که انشاللله در ادامه خواهیم گفت .  
cisco2801.jpg

----------


## karimhasani2011

در این مرحله ابتدا برای اینکه با کاربرد روتر آشنا بشین تصویر زیرو در نظر بگیرین در این تصویر می بینین که یه شبکه wan ( دوستانی که نمی دونن این شبکه چیه اگه یه سرچ کوچولو کنن معنی شو می دونن ) طراحی شده . برای ایجاد ارتباط بین هر قسمت از این شبکه از روتر استفاده شده چون هر قسمت خودش شامل یه lan هست . در نتیجه به بیان ساده کار روتر ارتباط بین شبکه هاست . همانطور که هاب سوئیچ ارتباط بین سیستم ها رو ایجاد می کنه . حالا که این مفهوم مشخص شد می ریم سراغ پیکر بندی و نحوه بنامه ریزی روتر . البته قبل از اینکه وارد این بحث بشیم باید با مفاهیمی همچون آی پی ، سابنت ، گیت وی ( gatway ) و یه سری اصطلاحات شبکه آشنایی داشته باشین البته اگه جایی مفهوم نبود بنده در خدمت هستم .


point.jpg

----------


## karimhasani2011

برای شروع چند نرم افزار شبیه ساز معرفی میکنم که می تونین ازشون برای شبیه سازی روتر استفاده کنین . نرم افزارهایی مثل packet tracer یا  gns3 که دقیقا برای شما سیستم عامل روتر رو شبیه سازی میکنن . نرم افزار packet tracer علاوه بر شبیه سازی سیستم عامل روتر ظاهر فیزیکی و قول خودمای شکل ظاهر و فرم سخت افزاری رو هم شبیه سازی می کنه . شما با یه سرچ ساده می تونین این نرم افزار ها رو از اینترنت دانلود و نصب کنین . البته پیشنهاد من packet tracer هست چون کار کردن باهاش خیلی راحته ولی GNS3 قابلیت بیشتری داره ولی نصب و کار کردن باهاش یه خورده سخت تره همچنین سیستم رو یه مقدار کند میکنه چون سنگینه . بعد از اینکه این نرم افزار ها رو گرفتین و نصب کردین با هم به امید خدا شروع می کنیم به نحوه کانفیگ روتر . منم قوول می دم که پستامو هر روز به روز رسانی کنم هر سوالیم که داشتین بذارین من جواب میدم اگه کسی هم دوست داشت می تونه به ایمیلم که بالای صفحه دادم ایمیل بفرسته یا سوال بده من جواب می دم .

----------


## karimhasani2011

برای شروع از یک سری اصطلاحات شروع می کنیم :
1 - MAC ( media access code ) : آدرس که روی هر کارت شبکه موجود می باشد و این آدرس منحصر بفرد می باشد ولی می توان این آدرس را تغییر داد . برای دیدن ادرس کارت شبکه خود می توانید از دستور ipconfig /all در محیط داس ویندوز ( command prompt ) استفاده نمود . 
2 - پروتکل ARP (  adress resolation protocl ) : این پروتکل در لایه دوم شبکه قرار دارد ( لایه دوم از هفت لایه شبکه که لایه فیزیکی می باشد ) و به محض اتصال فیزیکی دو وسیله به یکدیگر آمادگی دو وسیله جهت اتصال از طریق MAC adress اعلام می نماید . ( بدون اینکه دو وسیله دارای IP باشند و اگر دو وسیله دارای IP باشند آن دو وسیله را به هم وصل می نماید ) . 
دوستان شاید تا اینجا این مطالب خسته کننده و ملال آور باشد ولی اگر این مطالب را ندانید نمی توانید مسائل بعدی را خوب درک کنید . مثلا اگر شما ندانید لایه فیزیکی چیست یا MAC adress چیست نمی توانید مفهوم ارتباط بین دو پورت روتر را درک نمایید . پس سعی کنید با این مطالب ارتباط برقرار کنید . هر جای مطلب که نامفهوم بود می توانید بفرمایید تا بیشتر توضیح بدهم .
بعد از این مطلب به انواع کلاسهای IP  می پردازیم : 
1 - کلاس A : رنج IP این کلاس بین 1 تا 126 می باشد . 
2 - کلاس B  : رنج IP این کلاس بین 128 تا 191 می باشد . 
3 - کلاس C : رنج IP این کلاس بین 129 تا 221 می باشد . 
4 - کلاس D : رنج IP این کلاس بین 223 تا 254 می باشد و از نوع multicast می باشد .
انشاالله در ادامه به تعریف unicast , multicast , broadcast خواهیم پرداخت و مفاهیم دیگری از شبکه را عنوان خواهیم کرد تا به اصل موضوع که کانفیگ روتر می باشد برسیم .

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام امروز در مورد unicast , broadcast , multicast صحبت خواهیم کرد . 
در حالت unicast ارسال و دریافت به یک آی پی خاص صورت می گیرد . 
در حالت multicast ارسال و دریافت به رنج خاصی از آی پی های شبکه انجام می گیرد .
در حالت broadcast ارسال و دریافت به همه آی پی های شبکه انجام می گیرد .
به آی پی شماره 127 و رنج آن آی پی loopback گفته می شود .
گروههای mask : 
گروه A : 255.0.0.0 
گروه B : 255.255.0.0 
گروه C : 255.255.255.0

----------


## karimhasani2011

در این قسمت قصدداریم آموزش خود را شروع نماییم : 
انواع روترها : 
1 نرم افزاری 
2 - سخت افزاری
در اینجا بحث ما فقط در مورد روتر های سخت افزاری می باشد . 
روتر های سیسکو دارای دو مشخصه می باشند : 1 - سری 2 - مدل 
مثلا روتر سری 3600 مدلهای 3610 ، 3620 ، 3661 و 3662 . 
قطعات جانبی که بر روی روتر ها نصب می شوند یا ثابت ( fixed ) هستند و یا متحرک ( madular ) . مثلا ماژول NM-16AM یک ماژول برای نصب 16 خط تلفن بر روی روتر می باشد .
اجزاء روتر :
1 - RAM : که اطلاعات دائمی و برنامه ریزی دائمی بر روی آن قرار می گیرد و اجرا می شود . 
2 - NVRAM : قبل از بالا آمدن سیستم عامل روتر مقداری از سیستم عامل روتر روی NVRAM قرار می گیرد .
3 - FLASH : که نقش هارد روتر را دارد و کلیه برنامه ریزی و اطلاعات روی آن قرار می گیرد .
4 - CPU : که واحد پردازنده اصلی در آن می باشد . 
تنظیمات و برنامه ریزی در داخل NVRAM انجام می شود و بقیه کارها شامل روتینگ ، روت جدول ها و ... در RAM انجام می شود .
به سیستم عامل روتر IOS گفته می شود .

----------


## karimhasani2011

پورت های روتر : 
1 - AUX : جهت وصل شدن و کانفیگ ( برنامه ریزی ) روتر توسط مودم از راه دور از این پورت استفاده می شود . این پورت از نوع RJ45 ( سوکت شبکه ) می باشد .
2 - CONSOL : این پورت جهت برنامه ریزی روتر توسط کامپیوتر استفاده می شود و نوع آن RJ45 می باشد . منظور اینکه بر روی روتر یک پورت شبکه به این نام وجود دارد . جهت ارتباط این پورت با کامپیوتر از یک کابل که یک سر آن سوکت شبکه ( جهت قرار گرفتن در پورت روتر ) و سر دیگر آن RB9 ( پورت سریال 9 تایی ) که پین نری آن در پشت کیس وجود دارد استفاده می شود . 
به غیر از دو پورت بالا که در اکثر روتر ها وجود دارد ممکن است بسته به نوع روتر پورت های دیگری چن FAST ETERNET ، SERIAL و ... نیز وجود داشته باشد که با توجه به نوع کاربرد ما متفاوت می باشد . 
در سوئیچ های برنامه پذیر پورتهای آن همانند پورت روتر می باشد با این تفاوت که سووئیچ پورت AUX را ندارد . 
به هر کدام از پورت های روی روتر INTERFACE گفته می شود . مثلا interface fasteternet یا interface serial . در زیر تعدادی از پورتهای روتر به همراه نام آنها نمایش داده شده است .cisco2620.jpg

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام .
بعد از اینکه با اجزاء و کاربد روتر تا حدی آشنا شدید وقت آن رسیده که شروع به برنامه ریزی روتر یا به اصطلاح کانفیگ آن بکنیم . برای این کار ابتدا نیاز است که ما به یک طریقی به سیستم عامل روتر دسترسی داشته باشیم . برای این منظور نیاز به یک سری سخت افزار و نرم افزار می باشد . برای اتصال به روت نیاز به یک کابل برنامه ریزی روتر (rollover ) که شکل آن در زیر می باشد نیاز است . یک سر کابل که سوکت شبکه دارد را در پورت CONSOLE روتر و سر دیگر آن که یک پورت سریال مادگی می باشد مثل پورت کابل مانیتور به پورت سریال پشت کیس متصل می کنیم . آنگاه برای اتصال به روتر از نرم افزار HYPERTERMINAL ویندوز استفاده می کنیم . در برنامه های ویندوز این نرم افزار وجود دارد . سپس بعد از اجرای نرم افزار باید یک سری تنظیمات را انجام دهیم . ابتدا یک نام برای ارتباط خود انتخاب نموده سپس درگاه ارتباطی خود را پورتی که کابل را به آن وصل نموده انتخاب می کنیم و سرعت انتقال داده ها را روی 9600 قرار می دهیم و تمام . بعد از این حالت و در صورتی که روتر روشن باشد شما می توانید وارد محیط برنامه ریزی روتر شوید . به همین راحتی. در بخش بعد شروع به برنامه ریزی روتر خواهیم شد .
console+cable.jpgimages.jpg

----------


## karimhasani2011

دوستان عزیز امیدوارم که تا اینجا تونسته باشم مفاهیم اولیه روتر رو براتون خوب بیان کرده باشم . هر چند که می دونم مطالب ناقص بود ولی دوستان اگه سوالی پیشنهادی انتقادی یا هر چیز دیگه ای داشتن می تونن سوال کنن یا ایمیل بزنن من در خدمت هستم . آدرس ایمیل بنده هم : karimhasani2011@mihanmail.ir

----------


## moeen.42347

برادر بقیه اش رو بزار اگه ممکن
ممنون

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام و عرض معذرت بابت چند روز تاخیر از امروز دوباره آموزشو از سر می گیریم .
تا اونجا پیش رفتیم که چجوری به روتر متصل شیم . بعد از اینکه به روتر متصل شدیم اولین چیزی که در صفحه برنامه ریزی روتر می بینیم چیزی به شکل زیر می باشد : 
router > 
در برنامه ریزی روتر دو محیط داریم : 1 - user mode و 2 - privilage mode . حال این دو به چه معنی هستند . در محیط یوزر ما تنها قادر به مشاهده یکسری برنامه ریزی های روتر می باشیم و قابلیت برنامه ریزی در این محیط وجود ندارد . حالت بالا که نشان داده شد ( router > ) حالت یوزر می باشد . در حالت privilage ما قادر به برنامه ریزی روتر خواهیم بود . برای ورود به این محیط از دستور enable استفاده می کنیم . توجه داشته باشد که دستور باید در جلوی علامت < که در جلوی کلمه router می باشد نوشته شود . توجه داشته باشید که کلمه روتر که ما در اینجا عنوان می کنیم در حالتی است که قبلا هیچ کس روتر را برنامه ریزی نکرده باشد و در صوورتی که قبلا کسی روتر را برنامه ریزی کرده باشد ممکن است نام روتر را به چیز دیگری تغییر داده باشد پس کلمه روتر اسم دستگاه می باشد که شما می توانید با ورود به قسمت برنامه ریزی اسم دستگاه را عوض کنید بعد از ورود به محیط privilage علامت < جلوی کلمه router به علامت # تغییر پیدا می کند و شما از این طریق می فهمید که وارد محیط برنامه ریزی ( privilage ) روتر شده اید . در این محیط شما می توانید برنامه ریزی روتر را انجام دهید . به عنوان اولین دستور شما می توانید نام روتر را تغییر دهید برای این کار در جلوی علامت # و جایی که علامت چشمک زن را می بینید دستور زیر را بنویسید و اینتر را بزنید : 
نام مورد نظر router# hostname 
بعد از دستور فوق نام مورد نظر شما به جای کلمه router می نشیند و به صورت     #نام مورد نظر می آید .
تا اینجا را داشته باشید تا چند نرم افزار جهت شبیه سازی را معرفی کنیم

----------


## karimhasani2011

برای دانلود نرم افزار شبیه ساز شبکه با نام Packet tracer به همراه کتاب آموزشی به زبان فارسی می توانید از لینک زیر استفاده نمایید
http://software.rasekhoon.net/down1%...tutorials.html

----------


## karimhasani2011

دوستان عزیز بعد از دریافت و نصب نرم افزار packet tracer از این به بعد از روی نرم افزار قسمت های مختلف را توضیح خواهم داد . توصیه می کنم شما هم نرم افزار و آموزش آن را دانلود نموده و گام به گام با آن پیش بروید .

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام بعد از نصب نرم افزار و اجرا اون می تونید کلیه ابزارهای یه شبکه رو روی صفحه قرار بدین و شبکتون رو طراحی کنین . همه اجزا در این نرم افزار کاملا شبیه سازی شدن در این مورد اگه سوالی داشتین در خدمتیم

----------


## dracula_killer

با عرض سلام خدمت دوست گرامی و تشکر از بابت آموزشتون

من یه سوال خیلی مهم درباره ی روتینگ روتر های سیسکو دارم در برنامه ی packet tracer
اینجا باید بپرسم،یا اینکه تاپیک جداگونه درست کنم؟

----------


## karimhasani2011

همینجا بپرس در خدمتت هستم

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام دوباره اومدم بعد از چند روز غیبت تا آموزش رو شروع کنیم منتها قبلش همه دوستان اون نرم افزار رو که گفتم نصب کنن تا از رو اون توضیح بدیم و جلو بریم  ok

----------


## jprogramer

> با سلام دوباره اومدم بعد از چند روز غیبت تا آموزش رو شروع کنیم منتها قبلش همه دوستان اون نرم افزار رو که گفتم نصب کنن تا از رو اون توضیح بدیم و جلو بریم  ok


مر30 لطف میکنی هر چه سریعتر بهتر

----------


## davood59

سلام دوست عزیز؛ از اینکه تاپیک به این خوبی ایجاد کرده اید ازتون ممنونم.
جهت درک بهتر محدوده قابل مجاز در IP ها من این لینک رو میذارم تا دوستان بهتر متوجه بشن.
ممنون ازتون.

----------


## davood59

دوست عزیز سلام؛مجددا از زحماتتون تشکر می کنم.
چند مورد بود که میخواستم خدمتتون عرض کنم؛
1- اگه مثل سایر دوستان که تاپیکی رو برای آموزش ایجاد می کنن یک تاپیک هم برای سوالات مرتبط ایجاد کنید فکر کنم خیلی بهتر باشه و دوستان زودتر به جواب برسن.
2- اگه لطف کنید و دوستانی که توسط ایمیل با شما در ارتباط هستن و ازتون سوال می پرسن؛ سوالاتشون رو در اینجا نیز مطرح کنند خیلی بهتر میشه؛ اینجوری شما هم از پاسخ دادن به سوالات احیانا تکراری راحت میشید.
حالا سوال من:
من یک سوئیچ sisco مدل Catalyst 2960 Series دارم؛ میشه بفرمایین این سویچ چه امکاناتی داره و اینکه آیا قابل برنامه ریزی هستش؟مثلا اینکه بعضی از پورتها رو ببندم یا سرعتش رو محدود کنم؟ همچنین در قسمت Sicso Systems  چند گزینه داره و دکمه ای برای تغییر وضعیت که من باهاش کار نکردم؛ میشه بگید تغییر وضعیتها چه امکاناتی رو به ارمغان میاره؟
کلا در این قسمت پنج مورد هست که فقط چراغ دو مورد A و C روشن و یا اینکه فعال هستن. 
گزینه هایی که دیده میشن عبارتند از: 
A)Syst
B)Prs
C)Stat
D)Duplx
E)Speed
ممنونم ازتون.

----------


## msh_gold

سلام دوست عزيز با تشكر از تاپيك خوبي كه شروع كرديد شما واقعا زكات علمتونو داريد پرداخت مي كنيد بازم ممنون ولي من يه سوالي داشتم نو اداره ما يه روتر دارم كه از مركز اونو كانفيگ كردن و در شبكه ما قرار دادن حالا من چه جوري مي تونم به اون روتر وصل بشم و آيا مي تونم آموزشاي شما با اون روتر دنبال كنم اگه منو راهنمايي كنيد ممنون مي شم

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام خدمت دوستان و عرض معذرت از اینکه این چند روزه نتونستم آپدیت کنم
آموزش رو دوباره شروع می کنیم 
تا اونجا پیش رفتیم که قرار شد دوستان نرم افزار packet tracer  رو از لینکی که داده بودم دانلود کنن و نصب کنن تا طبق همون ادامه بدیم .
بعد از نصب و اجرای برنامه باید صفحه اول نرم افزار به صورت شکل زیر باشه 
safhe 1.jpg

----------


## karimhasani2011

در شکل صفحه اول امکان انتخاب کلیه divce ( وسایل و تجهیزات شبکه ) ها وجود دارد . با انتخاب و drag ( کشیدن و رها کردن ) کردن هر کدام از وسایل وسیله مورد نظر بر روی صفحه اصلی مطابق شکل زیر ظاهر میگردد
vasayel.jpg

----------


## karimhasani2011

بعد از طراحی شبکه مورد نظر که در اصطلاح به آن سناریو گفته می شود به سراغ کانفیگ کردن وسایل مورد نظر می رویم . تا اینجا اگر دوستان سوالی دارند در خدمت هستم . در صورتی که نیاز به کتاب آموزش کامل در مورد نرم افزار packet tracer  هستید می توانید کتاب کامل و جامع و کاملا فارسی و خوب را از لینک زیر دانلود نمایید : 
http://rasekhoon.net/software/downlo...-Packet-Tracer

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام دوباره . امروز می خواهیم یک شبکه کوچک طراحی و چگونگی کانفیگ روتر های شبکه را آموزش دهیم 
فرض کنید که دو روتر به صورت شکل زیر داریم که هر کدام در یک شبکه با آی پی های متفاوت مشغول به کار هستند مطابق شکل زیر 
ضمیمه 104849بعد از اینکه اتصالات لازم را انجام دادیم نوبت به کانفیگ روتر ها می رسد .
فرض  کنید که شبکه اول ما که شامل روتر ، سوئیچ و سه رایانه سمت چپ می باشند  دارای آی پی در رنج 192.168.1.0 که به جای صفر از 1 تا 254 می توان قرار  داد باشد با سابنت 255.255.255.0 و شبکه دوم ما که شامل روتر ، سوئیچ و سه  رایانه سمت راست می باشد در رنج آی پی 192.168.2.0 که صفر می تواند از 1 تا  255 باشد باشند و سابنت آنها 255.255.255.0 باشد . حال می خواهیم ارتباط  بین روتر اول و دوم را طوری برقرار کنیم که رایانه های سمت چپ با راست  ارتباط داشته باشند یا به عبارت دیگر بتوانند همدیگر را ping نمایند . قبل  از هر چیز دوستانی که در طراحی ، آی پی دادن به رایانه ها ، طراحی سناریو و  کار با نرم افزار مشکل دارند توصیه می کنم حتما از لینکی که در پستهای  بالا دادم کتاب اموزش نرم افزار رو دانلود و مطالعه نمایند . همچنین در  صورتی که سوال داشتن می تونن از طریق ایمیل و یا همینجا بپرسن بنده در خدمت  هستم . بعد از این کارها نوبت به کانفیگ روتر ها می رسه . برای این کار و  برای این که هماهنگ باشیم ما در سناریو یک روتر معمولی با دو پورت  fasteternet انتخاب کردیم . شما هم از این نوع روتر استفاده کنید . بعد از  انتخاب این دو روتر هر کدام از پورت ها رو مطابق شکل به سوئیچ و روتر دیگه  وصل کنید . حالا نوبت به این رسیده که ما روی هر کدوم از این پورت ها آی پی  ست کنیم و روت مورد نظرمون رو بنویسیم . قابل توجه دوستان که این نکته رو  یادآوری کنیم که در حال حاضر هیچگونه ارتباطی بین شبکه سمت چپ و شبکه سمت  راست برقرار نمی باشد . چون این دو شبکه از دو رنج آی پی متفاوت می باشند .  برای ست کردن آی پی روی روتر و همچنین کانفیگ روتر روی روتر دو بار کلیک  کرده و وارد مد کانفیگ آن می شویم .
البته در این نرم افزار این قابلیت  وجود دارد که در حالت config به صورت ویزاردی عمل نماییم ولی چون در حالت  واقعی بیشتر از حالت کد نویسی استفاده می شود شما تب CLI را انتخاب نمایید .  با انتخاب این تب شکلی به صورت زیر مشاهده خواهید کرد 
ضمیمه 104850بعد  از ورود به این محیط با زدن دکمه اینتر کلمه Router> مشاهده می شود .  همانطور که در پستهای اول گفته شد برای کانفیگ باید وارد محیط privilage  روتر شویم برای این کار کلمه enable را تایپ نموده و اینتر میکنیم تا به  شکل زیر درآید Router#
حالا وارد محیط کانفیگ روتر شده ایم . 
برای  کانفیگ روتر ما باید بر روی هر پورت کار کنیم برای این کار باید وارد پورت  مورد نظر شویم . مثلا ما میخواهیم بر روی پورت 0/0 fasteternet آی پی ست  نماییم . برای این منظور باید وارد این پورت شویم و تغییرات را بر روی این  پورت اعمال نماییم . در اصطلاح کانفیگ روتر به هر پورت از سوئیچ و روتر یک  اینترفیس interface گفته می شود . دوستان این که بنده هم فارسی و هم  انگلیسی وازه ها رو می نویسم برای فهم راحت تره . پس ما باید الان وارد  اینترفیس فست اترنت صف صفر interface fastetrnet 0/0 روتر شویم . برای این  کار رو به روی Router# عبارت interface fastetrnet 0/0  را تایپ می کنیم و  اینتر را می زنیم تا به صورت زیر درآید . 
البته قبل از این کار باید  وارد محیط برنامه پذیری روتر شویم یا به عبارت دیگر دستگاه را آماده برنامه  پذیری نماییم . برای این منظور دستور configure terminal را تایپ نموده و  اینتر می کنیم تا به صورت Router(config)# در آید حال دستور interface  fastetrnet 0/0را نوشته و اینتر می کنیم تا به صورت Router(config-if)# در آید . در این حالت مشخص می شود که ما وارد اینترفیس مورد نظر شده ایم و می توانیم آن را برنام ریزی نماییم . 
ابتدا  برای آی پی دادن به آن از دستور ip address x.x.x.x  x.x.x.x استفاده  مینماییم که چهار ایکس اول آی پی و چهار ایکس دومی سابنت مسک subnet mask  می باشند . مثلا ip address 192.168.3.1 255.255.255.0 یه نمونه آی پی دادن  به اینترفیس مورد نظر می باشد . ذکر این نکته مهم است که هیچ وقت دو  اینترفیس نمی توانند آی پی در یک رنج داشته باشند . در نتیجه ما باید بر  روی هر روتر دو رنج آی پی ست نماییم . و آی پی پورتی که دو روتر را به هم  وصل می کند در یک رنج باشند تا دو روتر همدیگر را ببینند .
برای این  منظور از آی پی 192.168.3.1 و آی پی  192.168.3.2 با سابنت مسک  255.255.255.0 برای پورت های روی هر کدام از روتر ها البته فقط پورتی که دو  روتر را به هم وصل می کند استفاده نمایید .
تا اینجا ما تنها توانستیم  ارتباط بین دو روتر را برقرار نماییم ولی روتر ها تنها شبکه هایی را که  مستقیما به آنها وصل هستند را می شناسند و دیگر شبکه ها را نمی شناسند برای  این منظور باید در هر روتر دستوری بنویسیم که شبکه های دیگر را از طریق  روتر های دیگر بشناسند که بتوانند ترافیک را عبور دهن

----------


## karimhasani2011

دوستان به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که همیشه در شبکه دو وسیله همنوع را با کابل cross-over به همدیگر وصل می نمایند . ممکن است بعضی از دوستان با کابل straight دو روتر را به هم دیگر وصل کرده باشند و نتوانند با اینکه آی پی هم ست نموده اند ارتباط بگیرند به این نکته توجه داشته باشید . برای همه وسایل به این صورت می باشد .

----------


## msh_gold

> سلام دوست عزيز با تشكر از تاپيك خوبي كه شروع كرديد شما واقعا زكات علمتونو داريد پرداخت مي كنيد بازم ممنون ولي من يه سوالي داشتم نو اداره ما يه روتر دارم كه از مركز اونو كانفيگ كردن و در شبكه ما قرار دادن حالا من چه جوري مي تونم به اون روتر وصل بشم و آيا مي تونم آموزشاي شما با اون روتر دنبال كنم اگه منو راهنمايي كنيد ممنون مي شم



سلام جناب  کریم حسنی عزیز جواب تاپیک مارو ندادید ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام دوست عزیز میشه به روتر وصل شد در صورتی که یوزر و پسورد ورود به روتر رو داشته باشین در غیر اینصورت می بایست با یه دستور اونو ریست کنین که پسوردش از بین بره ولی در اینصورت کلیه تنظیمات ( کانفیگ ) اون از بین میره و بنده به شما توصیه میکنم که اینکارو نکنین و از نرم افزار های شبیه ساز استفاده کنید . در هر صورت ببخشید که دیر جوابتونو دادم

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام این که چند وقتیه دیگه چیزی نمیزارم به خاطر عدم علاقه و نظر دهی و استقبال دوستانه . اگه دوستان تمایل دارن که ادامه بدم اعلام کنن در ضمن سوالاتشونو بفرستن در خدمت هستم

----------


## Nil00 far

> با سلام این که چند وقتیه دیگه چیزی نمیزارم به خاطر عدم علاقه و نظر دهی و استقبال دوستانه . اگه دوستان تمایل دارن که ادامه بدم اعلام کنن در ضمن سوالاتشونو بفرستن در خدمت هستم


واقعا مطالبتون مفيد هستش اگه امكانش هست ادامه بديد  :ناراحت:

----------


## alirezamn66

با سلام و تشکر از مطالب تون
اگه لطف کنید و ادامه بدین ممنون میشم.
در ضمن در مورد interface های روتر هایی که دو روتر رو به هم وصل میکنن یک مورد رو نگفتین و اون این بود که بعد از دادن ip به هر interface روتر باید اون رو up کرد. چون معمولا down هستن. با دستور زیر:
no shut 
و به صورت کلی تر به صورت زیر:
Router#config t
Router(config)#interface fastEthernet 0/0
Router(config-if)#no shut

----------


## joker

كار خيلي خوبي داري انجام ميدي
يه پيشنهاد ، اول اينكه مد تصويري را بيشتر كن ، توي آموزشها براي افراد مبتدي يك نعمت محسوب ميشه (اللخصوص اين روترها كه همه زندگيشون متنيه :)
يه جوري مطالب را بنويس و فهرست كن هر ماه بتوني به شكل يك مجله آموزشي pdf منتشرش كني.

----------


## shahin bahari

سلام.
خیلی مطالب مفیدی هست. تا همین جا هم که نوشتید دستتون درد نکنه. اگر امکانش هست ادامه بدید.

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام به همه دوستان 
با توجه به ابراز علاقه تعدادی از دوستان انشااله فردا دوباره آدامه شو از سر میگیرم . فقط یه خواهش 
اگه امکانش هست دوستان تو مباحث شرکت کنن و سوالاتشون رو بگن که هم رفع اشکال بشه و هم اینکه بقیه دوستان استفاده کنن . من فکر میکنم اینجوری خیلی بهتر باشه . چون بحث که یه طرفه شد دیگه از حالت آموزش درمیاد و خسته کننده میشه به خاطر همین لطفا تو مباحث فعالیت بیشتری داشته باشین هر سوالی خواستین بپرسین در خدمتم . پس تا فردا خداحافظ

----------


## karimhasani2011

خیلی ممنون از ارائه نکته مفیدتون

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام همونطور که قول داده بودم اومدم
تا اونجا پیش رفتیم که تونستیم بر روی روترهای خودمون آی پی ست کنیم و پورت های اونا رو فعال کنیم .
یکی از دوستان پرسیده بودن که چطور بین دو روتر ارتباط برقرار میکنیم . یا به عبارت دیگه از چه نوع پورتی استفاده میکنیم . برای این موضوع باید بگم که ما از پورت سریات و پورت فست اترنت و یا گیگا بایت اترنت روتر می تونیم برای ارتباط با روتر دیگه استفاده کنیم . فقط چیزی که اینجا باید مد نظر قرار بگیره اینه که فضایی یا به عبارتی مدیایی که بین این دو استفاده می شه چیه ؟
 یه مثال بزن قضیه روشنتر شه
فرض کنید یه روتر تو اصفهان داریم یه روتر تو تهران و میخوایم این دو تا رو به هم وصل کنیم .
برای این کار نیاز به یه بستر هست
ما می تونیم از فیبر نوری و یا از زوج سیمی برای این کار استفاده کنیم 
در نتیجه نوع پورتی که ما استفاده می کنیم بستگی به نوع وسیله مبدل ما در انتهای هر کدوم از ارتباطمون وجود داره هست
مثلا اگه از مودم های دیتا استفاده کنیم که زوج سیم رو به سریال تبدیل میکنه باید از پورت سریال استفاده کنیم و اگه از فیبر و تجهیزات فیبر استفاده می کنیم باید از پورت فست اترنت و یا گیگا بایت اترنت استفاده کنیم .
امیدوارم که تونسته باشم سوال دوستمونو جواب داده باشم
حالا اگه اجازه بدین ادامه آموزشو بگم ؟

----------


## karimhasani2011

برای ادامه آموزش یه مثال میزنم و طبق اون پیش میرم که مطلب خوب جا بیفته 
شکل زیر رو در نظر بگیرین 
11111.jpg
در این شکل ما دو روتر دو پی سی و دو سوئیچ داریم
روتر سمت راست به سوئیچ سمت راست و سوئیچ هم به پی سی متصل می باشد . آی پی پورتی از روتر سمت راست که به سوئیچ متصل است با آی پی پی سی سمت راست در یک رنج قرار دارند و همدیگر را می بینند و درنتیجه با هم ارتباط دارند در سمت مقابل برای پی سی و روتر همین قضیه صادق است
اما دو پورت دیگر روترها که به همدیگر متصل هستند در یک رنج آی پی دیگر هستند ( البته هر دو در یک رنج آی پی ) و همدیگر را میبینند . فقط دو پورت یعنی پورت روتر سمت راست با پورت روتر سمت چپ در ارتباط هستند و همدیگر را پینگ می کنند .
در نگاه اول به نظر باید ارتباط بین سمت راست و سمت چپ برقرار باشد ولی در عمل اینگونه نیست > چرا ؟
دلیلش این است که این شبکه ها در یک رنج آی پی نیستند ( ما در اینجا سه رنج آی پی داریم یکی در سمت راست ، یکی بین دو روتر و یکی در سمت چپ ) وو دلیل دیگر این است که هیچ ارتباطی بین پورتهای روتر وجود ندارد 
به عبارت دیگر پورتهای روتر مثل پورت سوئیچ نیستند . و ما باید این ارتباط را برقرا کنیم که در اصطلاح به این نحوه ارتباط بین پورتهای روتر ( در داخل خود روتر ) و انتقال نحوه ترافیک کانفیگ کردن روتر گفته می شود . 
اگر من مثالی بزنم که شما بهتر متوجه شوید به این صورت که فرض کنید سه مدرسه داریم که هر کدام یک شبکه محلی با یک آی پی متفاوت تشکیل داده اند . پس ما سه شبکه محلی مجزا داریم . حال اگر بخواهیم که یکی از سیستم های ما در یک مدرسه به سیستم دیگر در مدرسه دیگر دسترسی داشته باشد یا باید آی پی خودش را تغییر دهد یا باید آی پی سیستم مقابل مثل این شود
در این صورت باز هم هیچ مشکلی حل نخواهد شد . اینجاست که روتر کار ما را حل خواهد کرد
حالا از این بحث بگذریم . می خواهیم نحوه کانفیگ کردن و اینکه چگونه یک پورت روتر پورت دیگرش را بشناسد و با آن ارتباط برقرار کند را بگوییم . 
قبل از هر حرفی این را بگوییم که پورت های روتر فقط و فقط آی پی را می شناسند به این معنی که اگر آی پی دو پورتی با هم یکی بود همدیگر را می بینند ( به شرطی که ارتباط فیزیکی بین آنها بود ) و در غیر اینصورت خیر . مثلا اگر شما دو روتر داشته باشید و یک کابل شبکه بین آنها قرار دهید در صورتی که آی پی این دو در یک رنج نباشد آنگاه این دو روتر همدیگر را نمی بینند .

----------


## karimhasani2011

ال به چگونگی ارتباط بین پورت های روتر و نحوه ایجاد ارتباط که در اصطلاح  به آن روت کردن گفته می شود می پردازیم . می خواهیم تنظیماتی انجام دهیم که  به پورتی از روتر سمت راست که به پورت روتر سمت چپ متصل است بگوییم که آی  پی های پورت دیگر روتر سمت راست را بشناس و همچنین اجازه بده این آی پی ها  از طریق تو به پورتی از روتر سمت چپ که به تو متصل هستند بروند . و در روتر  سمت چپ هم به پورتی که به روتر سمت راست وصل است بگوییم آی پی هایی که  پورت همسایه ات برایت می فرستد را اجازه بدهد به پورت دیگر که در همین روتر  سمت چپ است برود و از آنجا هم به پی سی و شبکه سمت چپ برود 
شاید جملات بالا یه کم گیج کننده باشه ولی چند بار بخونین و پیش خودتون طبق شکل بالا تجزیه تحلیل کنین می بینین که خیلی سخت نیست
البته من اینو به زبان ساده گفتم ولی همه اینا رو باید با دستور به روتر فهموند یا به قول معروف کانفیگش کرد . 
برای  این کار چند مدل روت هست . روت رو که خدمتتون گفته بودم یعنی چی ؟ باز  توضیح میدم . روت به معنی شیوه عبور ترافیک از روتر گفته میشه . یه مثال  بزنم که ملموس تر باشه 
فرض کنید میخواین از خیابون عبور کنید چند روش وجود داره ؟ شاید بگین یه روش  . ولی من میگم چندین روش هست . 
 یکی این که از رو پل هوایی بری . دوم اینکه از خط عابر پیاده بری . سوم اینکه از وسط ماشینا بری و ... . 
شاید بگین چه فرقی میکنه همش برای اینه که از خیابون رد شی ولی من میگم هر کدوم از این روشها یه خوبیهایی داره یه بدیهایی . بگذریم 
خواستم  فقط مطلب جا افتاده باشه . در روتر ها هم برای عبور ترافیک مدل های مختلفی  وجود داره که به اونا روت های مختلف گفته میشه . من چند نمونه رو فقط جهت  نمونه بگم توضیحش در پستای بعدی 
روت هایی از قبیل : static , dynamic ,  RIP , IGRP , EIGRP , ospf , isis و ... . اینا هر کدوم یه روش هست . شاید  دوستان بپرسن که ما فقط می خوایم ترافیک شبکه رو انتقال بدیم چه فرقی  میکنه از کدوم استفاده کنیم . ولی همونطور که گفتم هر کدوم از اینا یه  مزایا و یه معایبی داره که بعدا اگه عمری باقی بود خواهیم گفت . 
برای  شروع از static route شروع میکنیم . این نوع روت به نام defult route معروف  می باشد . برای یادگیر و نحوه استفاده و کارکرد و درک این نوع روت شکل زیر  را در نظر بگیرید
0000.jpg
در  شکل بالا روتر شماره یک از طریق پورت فست اترنت 0/0 به روتر شماره دو با  پورت فست اترنت 0/0 وصل شده و روتر شماره دو با پورت فست اترنت 0/1 به روتر  شماره سه با پورت فست اترنت 0/0 وصل شده است . تا اینجا که مشکلی نیست  .  من توصیه میکنم دوستان همین طرح را در نرم افزار پکت تریسر رسم و اجرا نمایند . تا مرحله به مرحله با هم پیش برویم . 
در  ابتدا برای پورتهای مورد نظر آی پی ست می نماییم و پورت ها را روشن ( به  قول دوستمان no shot ) می کنیم . برای دادن آی پی به این صورت عمل نمایید .  به پورت 0/0 از روتر شماره 1 آی پی 192.168.1.1 با سابنت مسک  255.255.255.0 را ست نمایید . اگر ست نمودن آی پی یادتون رفته به نوشته های  بالاتر برگردید . برای پورت فست اترنت 0/0 از روتر شماره 2 آی پی  192.168.1.2 با سابنت مسک 255.255.255.0 را ست نمایید . برای پورت دیگر  همین روتر ( یعنی پورت فست اترنت 0/1 ) آی پی 192.168.2.1 با سابنت مسک  255.255.255.0 را قرار دهید و برای پورت فست اترنت روتر شماره 3 آی پی  192.168.2.2 با سابنت مسک 255.255.255.0 را قرا دهید . تا اینجا باید همه  لینک ها برقرار شده باشد اگر برقرار نیست چک کنید که اشکال کار از کجاست  اگه مشکل داشتید بپرسید یا ایمیل بزنید . ایمیلم هم بالای صفحست .

----------


## karimhasani2011

حال اگر شما از داخل روتر شماره یک آی پی 192.168.1.2 که مربوط به روتر شماره دو می باشد را پینگ کنید جواب می دهد و پینگ موفق است ولی اگر آی پی 192.168.2.1 یا آی پی 192.168.2.2 که مربوط به پورت دیگر روتر شماره دو و پورت روتر شماره سه می باشد را پینگ کنید جوابی دریافت نمی کنید . حال ما می خواهیم این کار را انجام دهیم . برای این کار ما باید یک روت بنویسیم ولی در کجا ؟
 پاسخ خیلی ساده است این قسمت را خوب دقت کنید . برای این کار در داخل روتر شماره 3 بعد از ورود به محیط کانفیگ دستور زیر را وارد می نماییم :
router3 ( config ) # ip route 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.2.1 
دستور فوق به چه معناست ؟
دستور فوق یعنی شبکه 192.168.1.0 را از طریق پورت 192.168.2.1 به من بشناسان . در اینجا روت فقط در یک جهت برقرار است یعنی از آن طرف به این طرف برای اینکه روت کامل شود باید در روتر شماره 1 هم دستور زیر را بنویسیم و اجرا کنیم : 
router1 ( config ) # ip route 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.2 
حال اگر از داخل روتر شماره یک روتر شماره سه را پینگ کنیم میبینیم که ارتباط برقرار است و برای سه به یک هم همینطور . به همین راحتی . شاید بعضی از دوستان بگویند که شما در بالا گفتید که پورتهای روتر همدیگر را نمیشناسند پس چطور در داخل روتر شماره دو بدون اینکه تغییری دهیم ارتباط بین این دو پورت برقرار شد که باید گفت منظور از ارتباط این است که شبکه های آنها و آی پی هایشان مستقل از همدیگر عمل می کندد مثل کامپیوتری که چند کارت شبکه داشته باشد . نکته دیگر این است که دوستان بپرسند چرا آی پی را به صورت مثلا 192.168.1.0 نوشتی ؟ منظور چرا آخرش را یک نگذاشتی ؟
در جواب باید گفت که وقتی ما در آخر یک آی پی از صفر استفاده می کنیم نماد شبکه است و شامل همه آی پی های آن شبکه می شود . مثلا وقتی در دستور گفتیم که شبکه 192.168.1.0 یعنی تمامی آی پی هایی که در این شبکه هستند .
نکته دیگر این است که در استاتیک روت همیشه از یک گام جلوتر ( یا به اصطلاح next hup ) جهت شبکه مورد معرفی و پورتی که شبکه را از آنجا بشناسد استفاده می کنیم . مثلا در مثال بالا از پورت روتر شماره دو برای این کار استفاده شد .

----------


## karimhasani2011

با عرض خسته نباشی خدمت دوستان . امیدوارم که تا اینجا خسته نشده باشین چون نحوه توضیح دادن بنده خیلی خسته کنده و گنگ هست . اینشاالله که ما رو ببخشید . دوستان روت بالا رو که توضیح دادم چند بار خودشون با مثالهای مختلف تمرین کنن تا خوب جا بیفته و مشکلات و اشکالاتی که دارن رو بپرسن بنده هم در خدمتم . در ضمن در جلسه بعد ( انشالله فردا شب ) در مورد روت بعدی و نحوه نوشتن و استفاده اون توضیح خواهیم داد . دوستان لطف کنن با نظرات و راهنماهی هاشون ما رو کمک و دلگرم به ادامه کار کنن . در ضمن می تونن ایمیل بزنن بنده در خدمت هستم . همچنین اگه دوستی اطلاعات تکمیلی تری داره تا اینجای بحث بذاره بقیه استفاده کنن . فعلا تا فردا خدا  نگهدار

----------


## shahin bahari

سلام. مرسی از اینکه به بحث برگشتید!
یه سوال بپرسم,شاید این سوال خیلی از دوستان دیگه هم باشه! چطور رنج IP رو تو شبکه ای چند تا client و سوییچ توش هست تعیین باید کرد؟ من یه شبکه کشیدم و سعی کردم IP ها رو ست کنم و DHCP رو فعال کنم ولی هر کاری که کردم IP کلاینت ها 0.0.0.0 می موند. یه کم میشه گقت منطقی هست! آخه سوییچ که IP رو نمیفهمه که حالا ازش انتظار داشته باشیم رنج ip رو باهاش ست کرد! اگه میشه یکم راجع به این قضیه صحبت کنید بعد بریم سراغ بحث. وقتی ip پورت های روتر هنوز معلوم نیست نمیشه  رفت سراغ کانفیگش....

----------


## karimhasani2011

ببخشید من دقیقا منظورتونو نفهمیدم . نحوه ست کردن آی پی رو کلاینت رو نمیدونین یا روی روتر رو ؟ بعد شما بفرمایین با چه نرم افزاری کار میکنین . بعد خدمتتون عرض کنم که در مباحث بالا نحوه ست کردن آی پی روی پورت روتر رو توضیح دادم



> سلام. مرسی از اینکه به بحث برگشتید!
> یه سوال بپرسم,شاید این سوال خیلی از دوستان دیگه هم باشه! چطور رنج IP رو تو شبکه ای چند تا client و سوییچ توش هست تعیین باید کرد؟ من یه شبکه کشیدم و سعی کردم IP ها رو ست کنم و DHCP رو فعال کنم ولی هر کاری که کردم IP کلاینت ها 0.0.0.0 می موند. یه کم میشه گقت منطقی هست! آخه سوییچ که IP رو نمیفهمه که حالا ازش انتظار داشته باشیم رنج ip رو باهاش ست کرد! اگه میشه یکم راجع به این قضیه صحبت کنید بعد بریم سراغ بحث. وقتی ip پورت های روتر هنوز معلوم نیست نمیشه  رفت سراغ کانفیگش....

----------


## shahin bahari

> ببخشید من دقیقا منظورتونو نفهمیدم . نحوه ست کردن آی پی رو کلاینت رو نمیدونین یا روی روتر رو ؟ بعد شما بفرمایین با چه نرم افزاری کار میکنین . بعد خدمتتون عرض کنم که در 
> مباحث بالا نحوه ست کردن آی پی روی پورت روتر رو توضیح دادم


ممنون ,بله در مورد ست کردن IP روتر گفتید اما سوییچ.....
برنامه که کار میکنم همین packet tracer هست که معرفی کردید. تو این برنامه 2 تا کلاینت رو به یه سوییچ وصل میکنم. حالا IP این 2 تا کلاینت رو چطور مشخص کنم؟ دستی بهشون یه IP از کلاس c دادم اما باز هم انگار IP ست نشده و همون 0 باقی می مونه ( با دستور ipconfig روی terminal این کلاینت ها)

----------


## karimhasani2011

دوست عزیز شما باید در این حالت آی پی رو روی کلاینت هاتون ست کنید . برای ست کردن آی پی روی کلاینت بعد از اینکه یه پی سی رو صفحه قرار دادین روی اون کلیک می کنین و تب دسکتاپ رو انتخاب می کنین و از قسمت آی پی کانفیگوریشن می تونین آی پی رو روی پی سی یا همون کلاینتتون ست کنین . به همین راحتی . بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم



> ممنون ,بله در مورد ست کردن IP روتر گفتید اما سوییچ.....
> برنامه که کار میکنم همین packet tracer هست که معرفی کردید. تو این برنامه 2 تا کلاینت رو به یه سوییچ وصل میکنم. حالا IP این 2 تا کلاینت رو چطور مشخص کنم؟ دستی بهشون یه IP از کلاس c دادم اما باز هم انگار IP ست نشده و همون 0 باقی می مونه ( با دستور ipconfig روی terminal این کلاینت ها)

----------


## shahin bahari

ممنون. دستی تونستم.
یکم جلوتر در مورد اینکه چطور با DHCP هم ip بدیم یه کم صحبت کنید. الان بپرسم بحث منحرف میشه  :خجالت:

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام 
امروز میخوایم در مورد یک روت دیگه به نام دیفالت روت ( defulte route ) صحبت کنیم و نحوه نگارش دستور آن و نوع استفاده و موارد استفاده اون . 
گاهی اوقات نیازه که ما تمامی شبکه های یک طرف روتر یا یک پورت روتر رو به طرف دیگه یا پورت دیگه روت کنیم . مثلا وقتی ما یه شبکه داخلی داریم و میخوایم اینترنت رو به این شبکه داخلیمون بدیم نیاز داریم که کلیه آی پی های طرف اینترنت رو به شبکه داخلیمون بشناسونیم . برای این کار از این نوع روت استفاده میکنیم که یه حالت خاص از روت استاتیک میباشد . همانطور که تو روت استاتیک گفتیم ما باید هر کدوم از شبکه ها رو یکی یکی به روتر می شناسوندیم تا اونم به ططرف دیگه بشناسونه ولی در روت دیفالت این کارو نمیکنیم و میگیم همه آی پی هایی که میاد رو به اون طرف دیگه بشناسون . برای این کار از دستور زیر استفاده میکنیم : 
config)#ip route 0.0.0.0     0.0.0.0      x.x.x.x) و به جای x.x.x.x آی پی از روتر را قرار می دهیم که ما به آن متصل می باشیم . 
همانطور که ملاحظه می فرمایید تنها تفاوت در این است که در این حالت به جای نوشتن یک آی پی خاص ما از آی پی 0.0.0.0 استفاده کریم که شامل هر آی پی می شود . و برای سابنت آن هم از 0.0.0.0 استفاده کردیم که شامل هر سابنتی می شود . میبینید که چقدر ساده بود . 
انشاالله در جلسه بعد در مورد روت های دینامیک بحث خواهیم کرد . دوستان عزیز سعی کنین مطالبی رو که گفتم رو نرم افزار پکت تریسر اجرا و کار کنین و اگه مشکلی داشتین بپرسین که مطلبخوب جا بیفته . تا بحث بعدی فعلا خدانگهدار

----------


## mohammadghanizade

ma.rarma.rarسلام با تشكر از لطف شما كه مارو راهنمايي ميكنين
من گفته هاي شمارو انجام دادم و در پينگ كردن كامپيوتر مقابل رو نميبينه اينم فايلم

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام شما در دادن آی پی به روترتون اشتباه انجام دادین شما باید به پورت روتر سمت چپتون که به سوئیچ وصله یه آی پی در رنج پی سی هاتون بدین که تو یه شبکه باشن و همچنین به پورت روترها که به هم وصله شما باید دو تا آی پی در یک رنج بدین و شبکه سمت راستتون هم مثل سمت چپ که توضیح دادم اگه مشکل داشتین دوباره بگین تا براتون بیشتر توضیح بدم



> ma.rarma.rarسلام با تشكر از لطف شما كه مارو راهنمايي ميكنين
> من گفته هاي شمارو انجام دادم و در پينگ كردن كامپيوتر مقابل رو نميبينه اينم فايلم

----------


## mohammadghanizade

با سلام چطور ميشه با استفاده از روتر و مخابرات ميتوان به يك وب سايت در تهران وجوداره وصل شد از شهرستان از طريق مخابرات لطفا توضيح مفصلي بدهيد

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام و عرض تبریک به مناسبت حلول ماه مبارک رمضان 
بنده دقیقا متوجه نشدم منظورتون از مخابرات و روتر و وصل شدن به وب سایت در تهران چیه اگه ممکنه سناریوتون رو بفرستین تا در موردش توضیح بدم



> با سلام چطور ميشه با استفاده از روتر و مخابرات ميتوان به يك وب سايت در تهران وجوداره وصل شد از شهرستان از طريق مخابرات لطفا توضيح مفصلي بدهيد

----------


## سید مرتضی

لایه ی دوم که دیتا لینکه
فیزیکال لایه ی اوله

----------


## سید مرتضی

> برای شروع از یک سری اصطلاحات شروع می کنیم :
> 1 - MAC ( media access code ) : آدرس که روی هر کارت شبکه موجود می باشد و این آدرس منحصر بفرد می باشد ولی می توان این آدرس را تغییر داد . برای دیدن ادرس کارت شبکه خود می توانید از دستور ipconfig /all در محیط داس ویندوز ( command prompt ) استفاده نمود . 
> 2 - پروتکل ARP (  adress resolation protocl ) : این پروتکل در لایه دوم شبکه قرار دارد ( لایه دوم از هفت لایه شبکه که لایه فیزیکی می باشد ) و به محض اتصال فیزیکی دو وسیله به یکدیگر آمادگی دو وسیله جهت اتصال از طریق MAC adress اعلام می نماید . ( بدون اینکه دو وسیله دارای IP باشند و اگر دو وسیله دارای IP باشند آن دو وسیله را به هم وصل می نماید ) . 
> دوستان شاید تا اینجا این مطالب خسته کننده و ملال آور باشد ولی اگر این مطالب را ندانید نمی توانید مسائل بعدی را خوب درک کنید . مثلا اگر شما ندانید لایه فیزیکی چیست یا MAC adress چیست نمی توانید مفهوم ارتباط بین دو پورت روتر را درک نمایید . پس سعی کنید با این مطالب ارتباط برقرار کنید . هر جای مطلب که نامفهوم بود می توانید بفرمایید تا بیشتر توضیح بدهم .
> بعد از این مطلب به انواع کلاسهای IP  می پردازیم : 
> 1 - کلاس A : رنج IP این کلاس بین 1 تا 126 می باشد . 
> 2 - کلاس B  : رنج IP این کلاس بین 128 تا 191 می باشد . 
> 3 - کلاس C : رنج IP این کلاس بین 129 تا 221 می باشد . 
> 4 - کلاس D : رنج IP این کلاس بین 223 تا 254 می باشد و از نوع multicast می باشد .
> انشاالله در ادامه به تعریف unicast , multicast , broadcast خواهیم پرداخت و مفاهیم دیگری از شبکه را عنوان خواهیم کرد تا به اصل موضوع که کانفیگ روتر می باشد برسیم .


لایه ی دوم که دیتا لینکه
فیزیکال لایه ی اوله

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام و آرزوی بولی طاعات و عبادات شما در این ماه عزیز 
امروز تصمیم گرفتم دوباره آموزشو ادامه بدم . تا حالا در مورد دو نوع از روتینگ پروتوککل ها صحبت کردیم . در این پست می خوایم در مورد یه روتینگ پروتکل جدید صحبت کنیم . تا حالا فقط در مورد روتینگ پروتوکل های استاتیک صحبت کردیم و دو نوع از اونا رو گفتیم حالا می خوایم در مورد روتینگ پروتوکل های دینامیک صحبت کنیم . اولین روتینگ پروتوکلی که در این دسته در موردش صحبت خواهیم کرد RIP می باشد . این روتینگ پروتوکل تا 16 گام یا هاپ را پشتیبانی می کند . ( نکته : هاپ یعنی گره ) البته ورژن 2 آن تا 35 هاپ را پشتیبانی می کند . این پروتکل تا آی پی ورژن 4 را پشتیبانی می کند و نوع انجاین آن آی پی ورژن 6 را هم پشتیبانی می کند . نکته دیگری که در اینجا باید عنوان نمود متریک ( metric ) می باشد که به معنی اولویت بندی پروتوکولهای روت می باشد . همیشه اولویت با استاتیک روت می باشد مگر اینکه به صورت دستی یا منوال برای آن تعریف شود . یکی از معایب این روتینگ پروتوکل این است که به مسیر توجه دارد یعنی همیشه کوتاه ترین مسیر را انتخاب می کند و به ترافیک و مسیر فیزیکی و ... توجهی ندارد . برای اجرای این پروتوکل از دستور زیر استفاده می کنیم 
)config(# roouter RIP V1 OR V2
البته نوشتن ورژن 1 یا 2 اختیاری است و در صورت ننوشتن به صورت پیشفرض یکی از آنها انتخاب می شود . سپس دستور زیر را اجرا می کنیم : 
config-router# network 0.0.0.0 
که به جای 0.0.0.0 آی پی شبکه هایی که به روتر متصل می باشند را می نویسیم و باید برای هر آی پی یک بار دستور بالا را تعریف کنیم . این دستور به این معناست که روتر شبکه های متصل به خودش را به دیگر روتر ها معرفی می کند یا به اصطلاح آی پی شبکه های این روتر در مک تیبل دیگر روتر ها قرار میگیرد . با این کار کلیه شبکه ها برای روتر ها قابل دسترس خواهد بود . البته باید این کار بر روی تمام روترها انجام گیرد . یعنی همه روتر ها آی پی شبکه های خود را به دیگران معرفی کنند .

----------


## siami666

خدا خیرت بده من که کلی استفاده کردم 
بازم اگه درباره کانفیگ سوئیچ موردی دارید بگویید استفاده کنییم 
"
باتشکر"

----------


## saman-806

با سلام. آموزش کامل و مفیدی بود. خیلی ممنون. موفق باشی

----------


## cybercoder

آموزش خوبی شروع کردید اما صرفاً جهت اصلاح:



> باید عنوان نمود متریک ( metric ) می باشد که به معنی اولویت بندی  پروتوکولهای روت می باشد . همیشه اولویت با استاتیک روت می باشد مگر اینکه  به صورت دستی یا منوال برای آن تعریف شود


متریک اولویت نیست بلکه در واقع متری است که از آن برای بررسی اولویت استفاده می شود
اولویت اول با Connected Route بعد با استاتیک و همین طور الی آخر است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Identifier

> اولویت اول با Connected Route بعد با استاتیک و همین طور الی آخر است.


و کدام طور الی آخر ؟

----------


## cybercoder

بعد استاتیک هایی که AD شون بیشتره بعد Dynamic route که خودش به 2 دسته IGP و EGP تقسیم می شه و هر کدام خودشون دوباره پروتکل هایی برای این کار دارند که خودشون administrative distance  دیفالتشون رو ست می کنند و تغییر پذیر هم هستند حالا redistribute بشن و الی آخر. منظور چیه الان داری من و تست می کنی آقای دابل CCIE؟  :افسرده: 
Default Administrative Distances
Connected     0
Static     1
eBGP     20
EIGRP (internal)     90
IGRP     100
OSPF     110
IS-IS     115
RIP     120
EIGRP (external)     170
iBGP     200
EIGRP summary route     5

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام . دوستان با توجه به اینکه دوستان زیاد استقبال نکردن مطلب جدید نزاشتم . اگه دوستان یه کم تو مباحث شرکت کنن بنده هم مشتاق تر میشم برای ادامه بحث . سوالی بود در خدمت هستم

----------


## Identifier

> با سلام . دوستان با توجه به اینکه دوستان زیاد استقبال نکردن مطلب جدید نزاشتم . اگه دوستان یه کم تو مباحث شرکت کنن بنده هم مشتاق تر میشم برای ادامه بحث . سوالی بود در خدمت هستم


دوست عزیز ممنون از این انرژی که میزاری . اما اگر بیای مطالب را به صورت موضوعی بشکنی بیشتر استقبال مبشه. منم قول میدم در مباحث شرکت کنم

----------


## karimhasani2011

دوست عزیز منظورت از موضوعی چیه ؟ شما موضوعشو بگو ما در خدمت هستیم . من نظرم بود که پایه ای بیایم بالا که همه دوستان از یه سطح قابل قبول برخوردار شن بعد وارد مباحث تخصصی تر شیم . هر جور شما می پسندین ما در خدمتیم

----------


## Identifier

> دوست عزیز منظورت از موضوعی چیه ؟ شما موضوعشو بگو ما در خدمت هستیم . من نظرم بود که پایه ای بیایم بالا که همه دوستان از یه سطح قابل قبول برخوردار شن بعد وارد مباحث تخصصی تر شیم . هر جور شما می پسندین ما در خدمتیم


اگر امکان داره در مورد sdn و همچنین pfr توصیح بدید ممنون میشم.

----------


## hghyami

بد نیست برای پیش مقدمه یک توضیحی داده بشه که این پروتکل چی‌ هست چون  این بحث تقریبا جدید هست یا خودت شروع کنی‌ اینرو و اینکه Cisco SDN در  مقابل رقبای دیگه مثل VMWare NSX به چه صورت هستن و برتریهشون بنسبت به هم  چی‌ هست.


http://www.cisco.com/web/solutions/t...ent/index.html
http://www.vmware.com/uk/products/nsx/
http://searchsdn.techtarget.com/news...-future-of-SDN

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام 
دوستان بنده عرض کردم که سوال در مورد کانفیگ روتر دارین بپرسین بعضی از دوستان تقاضاهای دیگری دارن که بنده چون در تخصصم نیست نمی تونم جواب بدم . ممنون میشم در این مورد باشه در ضمن بیشتر برای کمک به دوستانیه که تازه شروع کردن

----------


## leila26

این فایل کجاس که دانلود کنم؟؟

----------


## karimhasani2011

فایل چی کجاس ؟ بگین تا راهنمایی کنم

----------


## mohaghegh

با سلام و ممنون از آموزش بسیار عالی تون 
یه سوال داشتم 
من یک شبکه دارم و یک روتر سیسکو که یوزهای من با *** به اینترنت وصل می شوند که هر کدام از کامپیوترهای درون شبکه یک آپی invalid  دارند وقتی وی پی ان می زنند یک آی پی ولید می گیرند حالا من می خوام 3 کامپیوتر در این شبکه اضافه کنم که به همان سوئیچ کامپیوترهای قبلی وصل بشوند ولی بدون اینکه وی پی ان بزنند اینترنت داشته باشند چه تغییراتی در روتر باید انجام بدهم . کانفیگ روتر من به صورت زیر است
!!aaa new-model
aaa authentication login default local
aaa authentication ppp default local group tacacs+ group radius
aaa authorization network default local group tacacs+ group radius
aaa accounting nested
aaa accounting update newinfo periodic 1
aaa accounting network default start-stop group tacacs+ group radius


!

spe 1/0 1/9
 firmware location flash://mica-modem-pw.2.9.4.0.bin
!
!
resource-pool disable
!
call rsvp-sync
ip subnet-zero
no ip rcmd domain-lookup
ip rcmd rsh-enable
ip rcmd remote-host SYSTEM  SYSTEM enable

ip name-server 4.2.2.4
ip name-server 4.2.2.3
!
vpdn enable
!
vpdn-group 1
! Default PPTP VPDN group
 accept-dialin
  protocol pptp
  virtual-template 1
!
isdn switch-type primary-net5
!
!
!
!
!
fax interface-type modem
mta receive maximum-recipients 0



!
!
!
interface Ethernet0

 ip address x.x.x.x 255.255.255.224

!
interface Virtual-Template1
 ip unnumbered Ethernet0


 ip mroute-cache
 ip policy route-map cache
 peer default ip address pool Local-Pool0
 ppp authentication chap pap
!
interface Serial0
 description DCI-BackBone 512 Kbps
 bandwidth 768
 ip unnumbered Ethernet0
 ip access-group metafin in
 ip access-group filter out
 no fair-queue
interface Serial1
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no fair-queue
 clockrate 2015232
!
interface Serial2
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no fair-queue
 clockrate 2015232
!

interface Serial0:15
 no ip address
 encapsulation ppp
 isdn switch-type primary-net5
 isdn incoming-voice modem
!
interface Serial1:15
 no ip address
 encapsulation ppp
 isdn switch-type primary-net5
 isdn incoming-voice modem
!
interface Serial2:15
 no ip address
 encapsulation ppp
 isdn switch-type primary-net5
 isdn incoming-voice modem
 no fair-queue
!
interface Serial3:15
 no ip address
 encapsulation ppp
 isdn switch-type primary-net5
 isdn incoming-voice modem
 no fair-queue
!
interface FastEthernet0

 ip address 192.168.10.1 255.255.0.0
 load-interval 30
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Group-Async0
 ip unnumbered Ethernet0
 encapsulation ppp
 no ip mroute-cache
 ip policy route-map cache
 async mode interactive
 peer default ip address pool Local-Pool0
 no fair-queue
 ppp authentication pap chap
 group-range 1 120
 hold-queue 4048 out
!
ip local pool DCI-POOL x.x.x.x x.x.x.y

ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Serial0
no ip http server
!
!


access-list 15 permit x.x.x.x
access-list 100 permit ip y.y.y.y 0.0.0.127 any
access-list 100 permit ip any y.y.y.y 0.0.0.y
access-list 111 deny   ip host x.x.x.x any
access-list 111 deny   ip y.y.y.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 111 deny   ip n.n.n.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 111 deny   ip z.z.z.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq www
access-list 112 permit ip x.x.x.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 113 permit ip x.x.z.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 114 permit ip b.b.b.b 0.0.0.7 any
route-map cache permit 10
 match ip address 111
!
route-map cache permit 11
 match ip address 112
 set ip next-hop x.x.x.x
!
route-map cache permit 12
 match ip address 113
 set ip next-hop x.x.x.x
!
route-map cache permit 13
 match ip address 114
 set ip next-hop b.b.b.b
!
tacacs-server host x.x.x.x
tacacs-server directed-request
tacacs-server key shbu123
snmp-server community 
snmp-server community userkill RW 15
snmp-server community
snmp-server enable traps tty
!
radius-server host x.x.x.x auth-port 1645 acct-port 1646
radius-server key 7 
!

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام و عرض معرت که دیر به دیر میام
برادران و خواهران گرامی در صورتی که سوالاتی خارج از بحث آموزش دارن از طریق ایمیل بفرستن بنده هم در کوتاه ترین زمان در صورتی که بلد باشم جواب خواهم داد . لطفا اینجا رو فقط برای آموزش بزارین و سوالاتی که مطرح میشه در راستای آموزش باشه . همچنین دوستان سعی کنن در آموزش فعال تر باشن اینجوری فکر کنم بهتر پیش بره

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام دوباره آموزش رو از سر می گیریم 
برای دیدن روت هایی که روی روتر ما وجود دارد از دستور : show ip route استفاده می کنیم . 
یکی از قابلیت هایی که پروتکل rip ندارد قابلیت پشتیبانی از سابنتینگ می باشد که این یکی از معایب این پروتکل می باشد . دوستانی که با مفهوم سابنتینگ آشنایی ندارند می توانند یه ایمیل به من بزنند تا راهنماییشون کنم که سابنتینگ به چه معناست . ایمیل منم هست : 
karimhasani2011@mihanmail.ir
پس با توجه به این مشکل ما از پروتکل دیگری به نام IGRP , EIGRP استفاده می کنیم . این دو پروتکل تا 256 هاب یا گام را پشتیبانی می کنند . پروتکل IGRP یکسری فاکتورها را جهت مسیر یابی در نظر می گیرد که عبارتند از : 
الف ) پهنای باند 
ب ) اعتماد پذیری نسبت به مسیر از نظر فیزیکی و ... ( reliabity ) 
ج ) میزان تاخیر بین روت شدن دو روتر ( delay ) 
د ) حداکثر اندازه ارسالی پکت یا بسته داده ( MTU ) 
ه ) مدت زمانی که طول می کشد تا روتینگ تیبل روترها به روتر مقابل برسد ( load )
نکته ای که در اینجا باید متذکر شد این است که فاکتور لود به عواملی چون قدرت پردازش دستگاه ، لینک ارتباطی و ... بستگی دارد . در زمان لود تنها دو سیستم اسم ، نوع پروتکل شبکه و ... را با هم ارسال می کنند و به اصطلاح سینک می شوند . برای استفاده از این پروتکل از دستور زیر استفاده می کنیم : 
(config)# router IGRP AD 
نکته : AD عددی است از 0 تا 2 به توان 16 که به عنوان شماره موتور می باشد و می بایست یک شماره به آن اختصاص داد ( به صورت دلخواه بین محدوده گفته شده )
بعد از این دستور وارد محیط و به عبارتی موتور روتر می شویم و دستورات روت خود را می نویسیم . برای نوشتن روت در این مکان از دستورات زیر استفاده می نماییم :
config rote # network 0.0.0.0
که به جای 0.0.0.0 آدرس شبکه بازوهایی که به روتر متصل می باشند را قرار می دهیم .

----------


## Mask

ای کاش در مورد GNS3 هم توضیحاتی میدادید. که چطوری راه اندازی میشه و چطوری باید IOS ها رو توش ADD کرد و همچنین چطور باید لایسنس زد روش و کلا چطوری باید راه اندازی بشه و باهاش کار کرد.
چون میدونید که پکت تریسر یه سیمولاتور هست ، اما GNS3 یه ایمولاتور هست و این دلیلی بر ارزشمند بودن GNS3 هست.
بازم ممنون.

----------


## Identifier

> ای کاش در مورد GNS3 هم توضیحاتی میدادید. که چطوری راه اندازی میشه و چطوری باید IOS ها رو توش ADD کرد و همچنین چطور باید لایسنس زد روش و کلا چطوری باید راه اندازی بشه و باهاش کار کرد.
> چون میدونید که پکت تریسر یه سیمولاتور هست ، اما GNS3 یه ایمولاتور هست و این دلیلی بر ارزشمند بودن GNS3 هست.
> بازم ممنون.


IOU هم بد نیست و جدیداً اکثر امتحانات عملی سیسکو با IOU انجام میشه .

----------


## edisone2005

سلام آقای حسنی ممنون بابت آموزش عالی که توی این تایپک دارید میدید. چون من مطالب شما را از اول دارم مطالعه میکنم دو تا از تصاویری که در پست 28 گداشتین (پنج شنبه 09 خرداد 1392 16:00 عصر) پاک شدن و من یک خورده جهت پیگیری ادامه آموزش به مشکل بر خوردم لطفاً در صورت امکان لینک ها را اصلاح بفرمایید. من یک روتر ساده سیسکو مدل 870سری 800 دارم در اولین فرصت تصاویری از پورت هاش میزارم لطفا ً توضیحاتی پیرامون پورت ها و امکانات این روتر به من بدین . با تشکر
ضمنا ً خواستم ب÷رسم آیا این روتر نیاز من را جهت آشنایی با کانفیگ و خط فرمان روترهای سیسکو تامین میکنه یا حتماً باید با روترهای ÷یشرفته تر کار کرد ؟!

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام 
داخل پست لینک تصاویر هست و می تونین تصاویر رو ببینین . در مورد روترتون هم باید بگم که بفرستین در خدمت هستم همچنین برای یادگیری حتما نیاز به روتر نیست شما از نرم افزارهای شبیه ساز هم میتونین استفاده کنین .



> سلام آقای حسنی ممنون بابت آموزش عالی که توی این تایپک دارید میدید. چون من مطالب شما را از اول دارم مطالعه میکنم دو تا از تصاویری که در پست 28 گداشتین (پنج شنبه 09 خرداد 1392 16:00 عصر) پاک شدن و من یک خورده جهت پیگیری ادامه آموزش به مشکل بر خوردم لطفاً در صورت امکان لینک ها را اصلاح بفرمایید. من یک روتر ساده سیسکو مدل 870سری 800 دارم در اولین فرصت تصاویری از پورت هاش میزارم لطفا ً توضیحاتی پیرامون پورت ها و امکانات این روتر به من بدین . با تشکر
> ضمنا ً خواستم ب÷رسم آیا این روتر نیاز من را جهت آشنایی با کانفیگ و خط فرمان روترهای سیسکو تامین میکنه یا حتماً باید با روترهای ÷یشرفته تر کار کرد ؟!

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام دوستان
امروز تصمیم گرفتم تا اینجا هر چی توضیح دادم رو در الب یه مثال بیان کنم 
دوستان می تونن فایل پیوستی رو دانلود کنن و پروژه رو مشاهده کنن 
برای باز کردن فایل از نرم افزار packet tracer 5 استفاده کنین .
هر کس در مورد مثال مشکل داشت بفرسته سریعا جواب میدم
از لینک پست بعدی استفاده کنین

----------


## karimhasani2011

از لینک زیر هم می تونین دانلود کنین حجمش هم خیلی کمه در حدود 53 کیلو : 
http://pro.uploadpa.com/?file=138956002770389_1.pkt

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام
امروز میخوام در مورد پروتکل EIGRP صحبت کنم . قبل از شروع بحث باید یه اصطلاح رو خدمتتون معرفی کنم . اصطلاحی به نام wildcard . حالا این wildcardچی هست . wildcardبرعکس سابنت هست . مثلا شما برای یه آی پی مینویسی 192.168.1.1 با سابنت 255.255.255.0 حالا اگه در سابنت به جای 255 عدد 0 و به جای 0 عدد 255 رو قرار بدی میشه wildcard . یعنی در مثالی که زدیم آی پی ما میشه 192.168.1.1 با wildcard  0.0.0.255 . اگه جاییش نا مفهوم بود بگین تا توضیح بدم. البته توضیح کاملتر wildcard به این صورته که wildcard  متمم سابنت می باشد . در بحث سابنتینگ به تفصیل در مورد شکستن آی پی و سابنتینگ بحث شد . حالا بریم سر پروتوکل خودمون . در پروتکل EIGRPدستورات همانند پروتوکل  IGRP  می باشد با این تفاوت که بعد از نوشتن شبکه wildcard  شبکه هم پشت سر اون می نویسیم . شکل دستور به صورت زیره :
       *.*.*.*             config - router )#network       0.0.0.0 )
که در دستور بالا 0.0.0.0 آدرس شبکه های متصل به روتر و *.*.*.*  wildcard  این شبکه ها می باشد .
اصطلاح دیگری که در درسهای بعدی مورد توجه قرار خواهد گرفت CIDR می باشد . CIDRچیست ؟ بعضی اوقات دیدید که وقتی یه آی پی رو مینویسن به جای سابنت اون یه اسلش میزارن و پشت اسلش یه عدد مینویسن مثلا :   192.168.1.1/24  این یعنی چی ؟ به اون عدد 24   در اصطلاح CIDR می گن . حالا اون عدد از کجا اومده . اون عدد تعداد یکهایی هست که در سابنت وجود داره . یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اینکه اگه ما سابنتمون 255.255.255.0 باشه و اون رو در مبنای دو بنویسیم به صورت 11111111.11111111.11111111.00000000 در میاد حالا اگه تعداد یکهاش رو بشماریم میبینیم که 24 تاست . حالا فهمیدین که CIDR از کجا اومده . از CIDR برای نوشتن کوتاه تر سابنت یه آی پی استفاده میشه .دوستان اگه تا اینجا مشکلی دارن در مورد انواع روت ها و همچنین سابنتینگ بپرسن چون از جلسه بعد پروتوکل OSPF رو توضیح میدم . در ضمن به امید خدا از جلسات بعدی روی چند تا سناریو با هم کار میکنیم و عملی جلو می ریم .

----------


## minoor

با سلام 
خسته نباشید حیفم ، می اومد پست جدیدی بزارم میگفتم اسپم میشه
اما واقعا تشکر میکنم
و کلی سوال دارم اما چون مبتدی هستم فعلا در حال مرور مطالب قبلی هستم
فقط برا شروع سوال زیر رو داشتم
در موردارتباط  mpls بین چند شهر و نحوه ارتباط بین ای پی مخابرات و شبکه خودمان اگر توضیح بدبد ممنون میشم
و اینکه وقتی مخابرات این ارتباط رو از طریق فیبر بهمون میده به چه نکاتی باید توجه داشت
 ممنون

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام
سوالتونو از طریق ایمیلم بپرسین تا جواب بدم . اینجا رو فقط برای آموزش بزارین . ایمیل منم هست :
karimhasani2011@mihanmail.ir



> با سلام 
> خسته نباشید حیفم ، می اومد پست جدیدی بزارم میگفتم اسپم میشه
> اما واقعا تشکر میکنم
> و کلی سوال دارم اما چون مبتدی هستم فعلا در حال مرور مطالب قبلی هستم
> فقط برا شروع سوال زیر رو داشتم
> در موردارتباط  mpls بین چند شهر و نحوه ارتباط بین ای پی مخابرات و شبکه خودمان اگر توضیح بدبد ممنون میشم
> و اینکه وقتی مخابرات این ارتباط رو از طریق فیبر بهمون میده به چه نکاتی باید توجه داشت
>  ممنون

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام 
امروز تصمیم گرفتم یه دوره از اول بکنیم و چند مثال بزنیم و به صورت عملی پیش بریم . 
ابتدا خدمتتون بگم مثالهایی که میزنم همگی فایلشو براتون قرار میدم که با پکت تریسر ورژن 6 هست میتونین استفاده کنین
در ابتدا یه مقدار راجع به نرم افزار پکت تریسر و نحوه کار کردن با اون خدمتتون بگم . البته قبلا و تو پستای قبلی هم لینک دانلود نرم افزار و هم لینک آموزششو قرار دادم ولی جهت دوستانی که زیاد وقت ندارن برن بخونن یه توضیح سریع میدم . شکل زیر محیط نرم افزار رو نشون میده : 
tasvir1.jpg
در تصویر بالا چندین منو میبینین که به توضیح هر کدوم می پردازیم . اصلی ترین بخش این نرم افزار بخشیه که در زیر می بینید :
tasvir2.jpg
در این قسمت ما با انتخاب هر گزینه از سمت چپ تعدادی انتخاب از سمت راست خواهیم داشت . از این قسمت برای طراحی شماتیک شبکه استفاده میکنیم . مثلا با انتخاب سوئیچ انواع آن نمایش داده می شود و شما می توانید هر کدام را که خواستید انتخاب کنید . برای وصل نمودن وسایل هم از علامت رعد و برق استفاده میکنید . با انتخاب این گزینه انواع اتصالات مثلا سریال ، کابل کواکسیال ، کابل تلفن ، فیبر و ... برای شما به نمایش در می آید و شما با انتخاب هر کدام می توانید اتصال بین وسایل خود را تکمیل نمایید . در پست بعد نحوه برنامه ریزی روتر ها رو براتون در این نرم افزار توضیح می دم و به قول معروف چند سناریو رو با هم کار میکنیم

----------


## farazgroup

این دوره آموزشی به صورت عملی و سناریو محور می باشد. طوری کار شده که شما بعد از دوره تسلط کاملی روی کتابهای CCNA Cisco Press پیدا می کنید فیلم آموزش فارسی آشنایی کامل با روتر و نحوه اتصال 2 تا Network به هم دیگر فیلم آموزش فارسی آشنایی با Defualt Route, Static Route , Dynamic Route  فیلم آموزش فارسی آشنایی با پروتکل های Routing EIGRP , OSPF

----------


## minoor

دوست عزیز من تازه کارم لطفا ادامه بدید
ممنون

----------


## alisaki269

سلام، مرسی بابت زحمتی که دارین میکشین.
یه لطف میکنید؟
اگه امکانش بود یه سناریو درست کنید که چهارتا روتر 1841 با پورت سریال به هم وصل بشن. گیر کردم تو این چگونگی آی پی و سابنت مسک دادن بهشون.
مرسی
اگه درستش کردین بی زحمت آپلودش کنین میام دانلود میکنم

----------


## hadi_dat_com

داداش خسته نباشی من منتظرم لطفا ادامه بده :افسرده:

----------


## sikasnet

> برای شروع از یک سری اصطلاحات شروع می کنیم :
> 1 - MAC ( media access code ) : آدرس که روی هر کارت شبکه موجود می باشد و این آدرس منحصر بفرد می باشد ولی می توان این آدرس را تغییر داد . برای دیدن ادرس کارت شبکه خود می توانید از دستور ipconfig /all در محیط داس ویندوز ( command prompt ) استفاده نمود . 
> 2 - پروتکل ARP (  adress resolation protocl ) : این پروتکل در لایه دوم شبکه قرار دارد ( لایه دوم از هفت لایه شبکه که لایه فیزیکی می باشد ) و به محض اتصال فیزیکی دو وسیله به یکدیگر آمادگی دو وسیله جهت اتصال از طریق MAC adress اعلام می نماید . ( بدون اینکه دو وسیله دارای IP باشند و اگر دو وسیله دارای IP باشند آن دو وسیله را به هم وصل می نماید ) . 
> دوستان شاید تا اینجا این مطالب خسته کننده و ملال آور باشد ولی اگر این مطالب را ندانید نمی توانید مسائل بعدی را خوب درک کنید . مثلا اگر شما ندانید لایه فیزیکی چیست یا MAC adress چیست نمی توانید مفهوم ارتباط بین دو پورت روتر را درک نمایید . پس سعی کنید با این مطالب ارتباط برقرار کنید . هر جای مطلب که نامفهوم بود می توانید بفرمایید تا بیشتر توضیح بدهم .
> بعد از این مطلب به انواع کلاسهای IP  می پردازیم : 
> 1 - کلاس A : رنج IP این کلاس بین 1 تا 126 می باشد . 
> 2 - کلاس B  : رنج IP این کلاس بین 128 تا 191 می باشد . 
> 3 - کلاس C : رنج IP این کلاس بین 129 تا 221 می باشد . 
> 4 - کلاس D : رنج IP این کلاس بین 223 تا 254 می باشد و از نوع multicast می باشد .
> انشاالله در ادامه به تعریف unicast , multicast , broadcast خواهیم پرداخت و مفاهیم دیگری از شبکه را عنوان خواهیم کرد تا به اصل موضوع که کانفیگ روتر می باشد برسیم .


سلام و خسته نباشید 
ممنون از لطفتون
اونجایی که علامت زدم جوریه؟

----------


## mohandes noruzi

واقعا عالی بود

----------


## نويد سخائي

جناب مهندس ممنون از اطلاعات جالبتون 
لطفا بفرمائيد اگه بخواهيم سه تا روتر رو به يكديگر وصل كنيم (dte,dce) از همين روش عمل كنيم يا مورد ديگه يي هست؟
ممنون ميشم سريعتر راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## eloook

با عرض تشکر. من یه سوال دارم جناب اگه بخوایم یک رویتر و به 2 تا سوییچ و هر سوییچ و به 2تا کامپیوتر و یک تلفن وضل کنیم بعد از یه تلفن به تلفن دیگه پینگ بزنیم موقع کد نویسی رویتر واسه تلفن چه کدی میخواد؟ (VOIP)

----------


## moein522

mersi soal  eloook ro ham javab bedi mamnon misham :لبخند:

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام
کانفیگ کردن به نوع اتصالات ربطی نداره
آره از همین روش برا اتصال استفاده می کنیم



> جناب مهندس ممنون از اطلاعات جالبتون 
> لطفا بفرمائيد اگه بخواهيم سه تا روتر رو به يكديگر وصل كنيم (dte,dce) از همين روش عمل كنيم يا مورد ديگه يي هست؟
> ممنون ميشم سريعتر راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام برادر بزرگوار
من زیاد در مورد ویپ اطلاعاتی ندارم
دارم مطالعه می کنم
به محض اینکه کامل فهمیدم برا شما توضیح می دم یاد بگیرین



> با عرض تشکر. من یه سوال دارم جناب اگه بخوایم یک رویتر و به 2 تا سوییچ و هر سوییچ و به 2تا کامپیوتر و یک تلفن وضل کنیم بعد از یه تلفن به تلفن دیگه پینگ بزنیم موقع کد نویسی رویتر واسه تلفن چه کدی میخواد؟ (VOIP)

----------


## baranjon

واقعا ازتون ممنونیم. خیلی خوب آموزش میدید . :قلب:

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام بر همه دوستان 
نماز روزه هاتون مورد قبول درگاه حق تعالی
دوستان تصمیم دارم آموزش ها رو دوباره از سر بگیرم
فقط یه چیزی دوستان سوال داشتن از طریق ایمیلم برام بفرستن اگه بلد بودم بهتون جواب میدم 
اینجا رو صرفا میزاریم برا آموزش
ایمیل من که هست :
karimhasani2011@mihanmail.ir

----------


## اميرخان

كريم جان سلام اتفاقا اسم استاد ماهم حسنيه...اقا غرض اينكه من الان كه تو تريسر دارم از روتر2811با سويچ2950استفاده ميكنم نميتونم كابل سريال انتخاب كنم براي اتصال حالابه يه روتر2850 يه ديگه پيام ميده نميتونه اين كابل اينجا باشه..بعدشم يه روترم كه بعداز اون سويچ بود كانفيگ كردم بعد از فرمان no shut طرف روتر روشن ميشه اما طرف سويچ نه..چرا؟ بعدشم من سويچ رو از توي تب روتر كه شكل سويچه خاموش روشن كردم كل كانفيگه بهم ريخت ميدونم بايد فرمان write روميزدم اما قبول نميكنه لطفا راهنماييم كن تشكررررررررررررررررررررر. :گریه:  :لبخند:

----------


## rezataherim

> با سلام شما در دادن آی پی به روترتون اشتباه انجام دادین شما باید به پورت روتر سمت چپتون که به سوئیچ وصله یه آی پی در رنج پی سی هاتون بدین که تو یه شبکه باشن و همچنین به پورت روترها که به هم وصله شما باید دو تا آی پی در یک رنج بدین و شبکه سمت راستتون هم مثل سمت چپ که توضیح دادم اگه مشکل داشتین دوباره بگین تا براتون بیشتر توضیح بدم


سلام من آپی های روتر رو تصحیح کردم ولی باز هم کامپیوترهای دو طرف شبکه همدیگه رو پینگ نمی کنند علت چی می تونه باشه

----------


## اميرخان

كريم جان سلام...اقا جريان ماژول چيه كه بايدقبل از انتخاب كابل سريال اونو فعال كنيم؟ تشكر.

----------


## mina cs

> سلام بر همه دوستان 
> نماز روزه هاتون مورد قبول درگاه حق تعالی
> دوستان تصمیم دارم آموزش ها رو دوباره از سر بگیرم
> فقط یه چیزی دوستان سوال داشتن از طریق ایمیلم برام بفرستن اگه بلد بودم بهتون جواب میدم 
> اینجا رو صرفا میزاریم برا آموزش
> ایمیل من که هست :
> karimhasani2011@mihanmail.ir



سلام ببخشید 
یه سوال داشتم من با توجه به شکل زیر میخوام یک شبکه رو به دو روتر وصل کنم (مبتدی هستم !!!)

تو حالتی که دو شبکه  داریم و وسطش یک روتر ، که باید  default geteway ،PC ها رو با اینترفیس روتر ست کنیم (به علاوه تنظیمات خود روتر) تا پینگ رو بین دو شبکه انجام بدیم حالا اگه بین این دو شبکه یک شبکه دیگه هم باشه مثل شبکه قرمز رنگ در شکل زیر ، چیکار باید بکنیم تا اجزای هر سه شبکه همدیگرو پینگ کنن؟


NEEEEEEEET.JPG

ممنون میشم جواب بدین.(شرمنده در حال حاضر به ایمیل دسترسی نداشتم ،اینجا سوالمو پرسیدم.)

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام
ببخشید که دیر به دیر میام سر میزنم چون اکثر دوستان از طریق ایمیل سوالاشونو میپرسن
در مورد سوال شما باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که باید در این شبکه همه آی پی ها تو یه رنج باشن . یعنی چی ؟
یعنی همه آی پی های پی سی ها و پورتهای روتر که به سوئیچ وصل هستن تو یه رنج باشن
به این ترتیب همه می تونن همدیگه رو پینگ کنن

----------


## karimhasani2011

> كريم جان سلام اتفاقا اسم استاد ماهم حسنيه...اقا غرض اينكه من الان كه تو تريسر دارم از روتر2811با سويچ2950استفاده ميكنم نميتونم كابل سريال انتخاب كنم براي اتصال حالابه يه روتر2850 يه ديگه پيام ميده نميتونه اين كابل اينجا باشه..بعدشم يه روترم كه بعداز اون سويچ بود كانفيگ كردم بعد از فرمان no shut طرف روتر روشن ميشه اما طرف سويچ نه..چرا؟ بعدشم من سويچ رو از توي تب روتر كه شكل سويچه خاموش روشن كردم كل كانفيگه بهم ريخت ميدونم بايد فرمان write روميزدم اما قبول نميكنه لطفا راهنماييم كن تشكررررررررررررررررررررر.


سلام
ایمیل بفرست جواب میدم

----------


## karimhasani2011

> سلام ببخشید 
> یه سوال داشتم من با توجه به شکل زیر میخوام یک شبکه رو به دو روتر وصل کنم (مبتدی هستم !!!)
> 
> تو حالتی که دو شبکه  داریم و وسطش یک روتر ، که باید  default geteway ،PC ها رو با اینترفیس روتر ست کنیم (به علاوه تنظیمات خود روتر) تا پینگ رو بین دو شبکه انجام بدیم حالا اگه بین این دو شبکه یک شبکه دیگه هم باشه مثل شبکه قرمز رنگ در شکل زیر ، چیکار باید بکنیم تا اجزای هر سه شبکه همدیگرو پینگ کنن؟
> 
> 
> NEEEEEEEET.JPG
> 
> ممنون میشم جواب بدین.(شرمنده در حال حاضر به ایمیل دسترسی نداشتم ،اینجا سوالمو پرسیدم.)


سلام
اگه تونستی ایمیل بده تا جواب کاملتو بدم 
در ضمن در پست پایین جوابتونو دادم اگه نیاز به توضیح بیشتر بود ایمیل بدین

----------


## mehregansky

سلام ای کاش این تاپیک را ادامه میدادید خیلی استفاده کردم...
منتظر پستی در باره ی ospf بودم کاش اون هم میذاشتید.

ممنون از زحماتتون

----------


## Mohammad zarei

اگه یه آموزشی رو شروع میکنین بدونین میخواین چه یاد بدین...

----------


## omidarkesh

باسلام به همه دوستان 
البته برای تغییر دادن نام روتر باید دستور conf t رو زده بعد دستور host name رو اعمال کنید

----------


## yazdi2000

عالی بود/ممنون

----------


## i.mohammadtabar

ادامه نداره؟

----------


## karimhasani2011

با سلام خدمت دوستان
می خواستم نظرتون رو راجع به اینکه یه کانال تعاملی تو سروش ایجاد کنیم و آموزش رو اونجا ادامه بدیم بدونم
دوستان اگه موافقن نظر بدن

----------


## karimhasani2011

سلام
 من بعد از کلی غیبت دوباره اومدم
دوستان اگه موافقن که آموزشو از سر بگیریم ؟

----------

